# Haunt ideas



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

If the coffins are upright you could leave the back out of one so someone can step into or out of the back of it, giving them much more flexibility of scare potentials. Just hang a piece of black or sily material to fake the back and lining.
The Vampire runs and slams the coffin door behind him, then goes out the back, circles around and scares them from the side or from the back.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Build your coffins well to take the banging and slamming abuse.
I weld up an angle iron frame the shape of a coffin, weld the hinges on it too, then cover it all with wood, bolted on.
Drill some small holes in the door so the person inside can see if someone is standing directly infront of the door before they swing it open.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Good idea Gym


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

In the area where your TOTs will be approaching, have one or two of your actors dress entirely in black and have them lurk and rustle around behind trees and shrubs, as "dark shadowy figures". Throw in fog. Don't actually have them jump out, just let them creep around, letting people "catch something out of the corner of their eyes" to build up some suspense. 

Also along the approach, scatter skulls with vampire fangs... Make your TOTs have to go _through_ or enter something creepy, like a mausoleum or a cluster/tunnel of trees/shrubs with tangled branches, to get from one section to another. As they enter, have bats flutter out because of the disturbance, while fog and noises beckon on the other side.... 

Build it up a bit first while you work them through the forest, then bring in your vampires.


----------



## Big Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

If you are going to play up the forest part, maybe theme the backyard as a Transylvanian myre (you remember the old black and white wolfman and dracula movies with the eerie fog and dead trees along the wagon / coach raods). Maybe even throw in some gypsies, wolves and unfortunate travelers that did't make it.

There is so much you can do, the possiblities are endless.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

That sounds really good. I was thinking along the same lines with the fog, anxiety.

In those movies, there are always the old, creepy villagers who warned the traveller not to go into the forest, to the castle, etc. 

You could have some fun with your friends who said they'd help you. Round them all up and rent the old flicks to get some inspiration!


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow Jack 10 people helping! That's great. I have 3. Me, a friend and one of my kids. I'm working on recruiting more from the drama class one of my children are in. They'll be 15 yrs. old but they're enthusiastic and full of energy.


----------



## Skull Face 275 (Dec 31, 2004)

well, how old do you want the theme to be?? if it were me, i would do a recent vampire look
perhaps some dressed in old clothing, while others, in fairly new, yet bloody ones.
also, have th new clothed ones have blood all around their necks, and perhaps draw bite marks on their necks


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Or maybe have the accident victims from the great tragic laundra- mat explosion, have people sudsing from the mouth and extra clean clothes hanging all over their bodies, soap boxes stuck in the side of their heads , washing machine parts dangling from them, soon to be a big block-buster movie starring Pauley Shore!
It's not a comedy, it's a disaster film, but then all of his always are...


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

go gothic modern vampire fill some wine glsses with fake blood old furniture maybe a few feeding scenes and u gotaa kill a hunter


----------

